# Emulsion coming off the screen



## GIV100 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm new to this hobby and I'm using Jacquard Photo Emulsion & Diazo for my screen. I let the screen dry for 24 hours. It washing out fine as long as I don't have to use a lot of water. After I print and try to clean the screen, the design washes out. Mostly fine thin lines. Correct me if Im wrong but most of my research say the emulsion should stay on the screen unless I use some type of chemical/cleaner. Am I using a good emulsion? If not, what is a good product?


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Most likely it is because the screen is not being exposed long enough to your light source. Try increasing your exposure time. Have you ever tried calculating exposure time?


----------



## GIV100 (Apr 11, 2017)

No I have not tried calculating exposure time. I expose the screen 8-10 minutes.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

What is your light source? are you using and exposure table?


----------



## CCI Support (Apr 13, 2016)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Most likely it is because the screen is not being exposed long enough to your light source. Try increasing your exposure time. Have you ever tried calculating exposure time?


Like APlusDesignsInc mentioned an exposure calculator would be able to solve your issue if it is due to timing. We can't say if its the emulsion since we don't know the age of it or how its being cared for. Give an exposure calculator a test see if it does the trick.


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

not enough exposure time emulsion needs to bridge the silk fibers and adhere. then enough exposure time to solidify. also the screens need to be cleaned properly.


----------

